# Anyone had problems with the antibiotic Cephalexin (brand name: Keflex)



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I actually have an infection in my nose. (Not a sinus infection... an infection in the nares!!) Can you believe it? Anyway, I told the doc I had IBS and my stomach was pretty sensitive. She prescribed Cephalexin. Took the first one about two hours ago and feel pretty okay. Anyone had probs with it, making IBS act up? Any "women's problems"??Thanks! Lilymaid


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

I was on Keflex about a month ago because I had a sinus-throat infection and I didn't do well at all on it. I had D the whole time I was on it and of course they tell you to take ALL of the medication!! I usually have D anyway but this was every single day and it just didn't agree with me at all. I have taken CIPRO with great results and while I was on it my D actually went away for a time.


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

I was on Keflex about a month ago because I had a sinus-throat infection and I didn't do well at all on it. I had D the whole time I was on it and of course they tell you to take ALL of the medication!! I usually have D anyway but this was every single day and it just didn't agree with me at all. I have taken CIPRO with great results and while I was on it my D actually went away for a time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2001)

Ohhh Keflex made me SO sick!!! I couldn't keep taking it, it was terrible. Gave me awful D! The only antibiotics I can successfully take are Cipro and Ceftin! That's it .. most others make me feel horrible!Just remember, everyone is different!Good luck!!







Kirstin, IBS-D------------------~If I'm gonna go down, I'm gonna do it with style ... and you won't see me surrender~


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2001)

Ohhh Keflex made me SO sick!!! I couldn't keep taking it, it was terrible. Gave me awful D! The only antibiotics I can successfully take are Cipro and Ceftin! That's it .. most others make me feel horrible!Just remember, everyone is different!Good luck!!







Kirstin, IBS-D------------------~If I'm gonna go down, I'm gonna do it with style ... and you won't see me surrender~


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I was given cephlax for a breast infection when I was breast feeding my son - I broke out from head to toe in a rash - so not only did my boobs ache terribly - I felt misreable. I wasn't IBS aware at the time so I cannot comment on what it did to my GI tract


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I was given cephlax for a breast infection when I was breast feeding my son - I broke out from head to toe in a rash - so not only did my boobs ache terribly - I felt misreable. I wasn't IBS aware at the time so I cannot comment on what it did to my GI tract


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I have yet to find any antibiotic that doesn't send my GI tract into an uncontrollable pit of despair. I have been antibiotic free now for almost 2 years, and so far so good. I am lucky to have a doctor who works with me to find alternatives though.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I have yet to find any antibiotic that doesn't send my GI tract into an uncontrollable pit of despair. I have been antibiotic free now for almost 2 years, and so far so good. I am lucky to have a doctor who works with me to find alternatives though.


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

It's one of the very few antibiotics I can take. I had to take it for 2 weeks in the summer for a kidney infection, and it didn't even give me mild nausea. I have to make sure I don't take it on an empty stomach. I also drink lots of fluids with any antibiotic to make sure it's flushed through my system efficiently.I have a friend who is pan-allergic and has IBS, and it's the only antibiotic she can take.However, we're all individuals, and it's better to proceed with caution. Just don't go looking for side-effects: if you're anxious like me that will usually produce them!Hope you feel better soon.------------------Phyllis[This message has been edited by Phyllis McDonnell (edited 09-22-2001).]


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

It's one of the very few antibiotics I can take. I had to take it for 2 weeks in the summer for a kidney infection, and it didn't even give me mild nausea. I have to make sure I don't take it on an empty stomach. I also drink lots of fluids with any antibiotic to make sure it's flushed through my system efficiently.I have a friend who is pan-allergic and has IBS, and it's the only antibiotic she can take.However, we're all individuals, and it's better to proceed with caution. Just don't go looking for side-effects: if you're anxious like me that will usually produce them!Hope you feel better soon.------------------Phyllis[This message has been edited by Phyllis McDonnell (edited 09-22-2001).]


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!Ladi and Phyllis-- thanks also for the anti-anxiety reminders (Ladi saying to remember that everyone is different and Phyllis saying not to look for side effects)... I needed that! Because my mind "what-ifs" itself until I DO feel sick!So far, so good. I've taken it with a little bit of food, and also on an empty stomach (in middle of night and first thing in the morning)... so far... nothing. (Six doses total.) It was hard to tell at first, because yesterday I was doing a ton of stuff and then my head felt terrible... lightheaded and yucky. But I made a guess and was right... it was because my period was going to start. It was the really distinctive yuckyhead that I get.I haven't had nausea, etc., and no D although I didn't go to the bathroom yesterday or today. Sometimes, due to changes or schedules, my intestines go into reverse and decide no movement is better than any. Hmm.Anyway, I'm glad that the medicine is in me (at the moment) because the doc told me that the infection in my nose needed to be stopped because it could go into my brain and give me meningitis! I'm like, "Okay, so when should I start that medication?" (I had called the doc just to double-check that this was the right prescription, in the right amount, etc., because I had my doubts.)I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks! Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!Ladi and Phyllis-- thanks also for the anti-anxiety reminders (Ladi saying to remember that everyone is different and Phyllis saying not to look for side effects)... I needed that! Because my mind "what-ifs" itself until I DO feel sick!So far, so good. I've taken it with a little bit of food, and also on an empty stomach (in middle of night and first thing in the morning)... so far... nothing. (Six doses total.) It was hard to tell at first, because yesterday I was doing a ton of stuff and then my head felt terrible... lightheaded and yucky. But I made a guess and was right... it was because my period was going to start. It was the really distinctive yuckyhead that I get.I haven't had nausea, etc., and no D although I didn't go to the bathroom yesterday or today. Sometimes, due to changes or schedules, my intestines go into reverse and decide no movement is better than any. Hmm.Anyway, I'm glad that the medicine is in me (at the moment) because the doc told me that the infection in my nose needed to be stopped because it could go into my brain and give me meningitis! I'm like, "Okay, so when should I start that medication?" (I had called the doc just to double-check that this was the right prescription, in the right amount, etc., because I had my doubts.)I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks! Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Lilymaid -I took Keflex last summer for cellulitis in my arm. Believe it or not, I never felt better (since I was diagnosed with IBS) than when I was on it. I ate yogurt everyday that I took it and I was able to eat anything I wanted for the first time in years. I actually stayed better (from an IBS point of view) for about 2 months after stopping Keflex. I told my dr about this and all he said was "hmmm, how about that". I don't think he was even paying attention to what I said. Anyway, it did something to me because I symptom-free from about the 2nd or 3rd day of taking it and stayed that way for over 2 months after stopping. Good luck. Casey


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Lilymaid -I took Keflex last summer for cellulitis in my arm. Believe it or not, I never felt better (since I was diagnosed with IBS) than when I was on it. I ate yogurt everyday that I took it and I was able to eat anything I wanted for the first time in years. I actually stayed better (from an IBS point of view) for about 2 months after stopping Keflex. I told my dr about this and all he said was "hmmm, how about that". I don't think he was even paying attention to what I said. Anyway, it did something to me because I symptom-free from about the 2nd or 3rd day of taking it and stayed that way for over 2 months after stopping. Good luck. Casey


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good luck, lilymaid! I believe I'm supposed to take that same antibiotic in 10 days, when I have outpatient exploratory surgery, so I was particularly interested in this thread. I've had so many antibiotics in the past year+, and I don't do well on any of them. I hope you fare well!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good luck, lilymaid! I believe I'm supposed to take that same antibiotic in 10 days, when I have outpatient exploratory surgery, so I was particularly interested in this thread. I've had so many antibiotics in the past year+, and I don't do well on any of them. I hope you fare well!


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I took Keflex a lot when I was in 3rd and 4th grade, for MANY strep throat infections...that was my dr at the time's antibiotic of choice. I don't remember having any problems with it. That was pre-IBS, of course, but it was also after I found out that erythromycin SEVERELY upsets my stomach. Gooof luck!







(Kick that infection right outta Dodge!)


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I took Keflex a lot when I was in 3rd and 4th grade, for MANY strep throat infections...that was my dr at the time's antibiotic of choice. I don't remember having any problems with it. That was pre-IBS, of course, but it was also after I found out that erythromycin SEVERELY upsets my stomach. Gooof luck!







(Kick that infection right outta Dodge!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2001)

Took Keflex about a month or so ago for a bad sinus infection. I tolerated it extremely well, no nausea or diarrhea, which is unusual for me. I understand it is a good antibiotic, not too many (really) bad side effects.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2001)

Took Keflex about a month or so ago for a bad sinus infection. I tolerated it extremely well, no nausea or diarrhea, which is unusual for me. I understand it is a good antibiotic, not too many (really) bad side effects.


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Wow! It's so great to hear all the different stories about taking cephalexin. Personally, I had never heard of it, so it's wonderful that you all are giving me so much feedback.So here it is, Sunday around noon... still feeling fine. No bathroom happenings yet, though... haven't "gone" since Thursday. I hope hope hope something happens later because I've got a big few days coming up... and I don't want to be all C'd up and headachy! No, I'm going to think positively...







Casey: Yeah, I ate yogurt today, too. Want to make sure I don't kill off all of the bacteria in my digestive system! (Bought some dairy-free acidophilus, too.) But I did take Lactaid on the first bite.







I've been feeling pretty good, and less IBSy than usual. Isn't that weird??? Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Wow! It's so great to hear all the different stories about taking cephalexin. Personally, I had never heard of it, so it's wonderful that you all are giving me so much feedback.So here it is, Sunday around noon... still feeling fine. No bathroom happenings yet, though... haven't "gone" since Thursday. I hope hope hope something happens later because I've got a big few days coming up... and I don't want to be all C'd up and headachy! No, I'm going to think positively...







Casey: Yeah, I ate yogurt today, too. Want to make sure I don't kill off all of the bacteria in my digestive system! (Bought some dairy-free acidophilus, too.) But I did take Lactaid on the first bite.







I've been feeling pretty good, and less IBSy than usual. Isn't that weird??? Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Well, all... it's my last day of taking Cephalexin. Here's what happened1) Pretty much nothing.(2) My D-ish symptoms (typical of the last year for me) gave way to my previously more typical C-ish symptoms... in fact, for the first few days I was on Cephalexin, I didn't even "go." Then I finally went a few times in one day and had no idea how that much poo could fit in my body.







haha Since then, still been a little C-ish (which caused just minor discomfort) or having totally normal poo which is SO WEIRD for me. Like unnatural.(3) I felt a little tiny nausea on a couple days in the middle of the treatment, but that could've been due to the extreme business of last week.(4) Damn, it's hard to space out that medicine and not take it within one hour before/two hours after food! I couldn't do that all the time. This is a definite commitment.(5) Oh my God, my nose is back to normal. Voila! I would've kissed if it my lips could reach.(6) Unlike with some antibiotics, I haven't had any stomach pains. I could even take it on a totally empty stomach and then go out and exercise and have nary a pain.(7) I've been totally hungry and I gained two lbs.! Holy Toledo!Uh... that's about it. I'm so glad no terrible things came to pass! I've also been popping a little acidophilus every couple of days to ward off yeast infections.Just wanted to keep you updated, as you all were so nice to post your experiences, and as others might have similar questions.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Well, all... it's my last day of taking Cephalexin. Here's what happened1) Pretty much nothing.(2) My D-ish symptoms (typical of the last year for me) gave way to my previously more typical C-ish symptoms... in fact, for the first few days I was on Cephalexin, I didn't even "go." Then I finally went a few times in one day and had no idea how that much poo could fit in my body.







haha Since then, still been a little C-ish (which caused just minor discomfort) or having totally normal poo which is SO WEIRD for me. Like unnatural.(3) I felt a little tiny nausea on a couple days in the middle of the treatment, but that could've been due to the extreme business of last week.(4) Damn, it's hard to space out that medicine and not take it within one hour before/two hours after food! I couldn't do that all the time. This is a definite commitment.(5) Oh my God, my nose is back to normal. Voila! I would've kissed if it my lips could reach.(6) Unlike with some antibiotics, I haven't had any stomach pains. I could even take it on a totally empty stomach and then go out and exercise and have nary a pain.(7) I've been totally hungry and I gained two lbs.! Holy Toledo!Uh... that's about it. I'm so glad no terrible things came to pass! I've also been popping a little acidophilus every couple of days to ward off yeast infections.Just wanted to keep you updated, as you all were so nice to post your experiences, and as others might have similar questions.Regards, Lilymaid


----------

